# looking for a skid steer/plow driver chicago



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey guys im looking for a skid steer / plow driver for work on the north side of chicago looking for experience people please pm me or feel free to email me [email protected]

Thanks brian

willing to work with someone that has a job or just wants to work part time


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Driver spot just opened up if anyone is still looking


----------

